# C# ?hier ?



## Alex BDX (11. August 2006)

Hallo, bin ich hier richtig wenn ich etwas über C# erfahren will ?
und wenn ja könnte jemand mir posen mit welchen Tutu ich am besten anfangen sollte, welches am besten zu verstehen ist. Den ich soll diese Sprache jetzt neu in der Schule lernen deswegne will ich mich auch schon privat zuhause etwas drauf vorbereiten ! ^^

G BDX


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. August 2006)

Hallo,

Fragen zu C# gehören in die .NET-Foren.

Für Einsteiger ist das OpenBook von Galileo empfehlenswert.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

